# Stuck full extension slide



## dlcritchlow (Apr 30, 2010)

I just installed a full extension drawer slide and it has stuck and I can't open the drawer. It is a Rockler Topslide 757CC Series Full Comfort Close Extension Slide. I have installed dozens of full extension slides in the past and never had this happen. This is the first time I have used the particular design which has a mechanism to prevent slamming the drawer shut. 

According the the Rockler catalog: "A spring loaded, pressure-controlled mechanism takes over for the final inch and a half, easing the drawer closed automatically". 

I can open the drawer about 1 1/2 inches so I think the problem has to do with the spring loaded mechanism. 

Has anyone had this problem? As far as I can tell the spacing on each side is very close to 1/2 inch as required.

Any suggestions of how to get the drawer out? 

Thanks!


----------



## pmccabe (Jun 14, 2010)

*Identical failure with Rockler 757CC*

I'm experiencing the EXACT same problem. It's as if I wrote your post myself. 1.5 inches of forward travel, then...BAM! The drawer freezes in its tracks.

This is the second time I had the problem. First time, I had to literally smash the drawer box because I don't have the clearance to get a sawzall (or even a handheld hacksaw) in there to cut the slides free.

Looks like I may have to do the same thing again    

Callbacks are killer!!! This job will bankrupt me.

I have sent a detailed email off to support(at)rockler(dot)com and am praying for a workable solution. I'll let you know if you I hear anything worth sharing.

In the meantime...does ANYONE have any suggestions worth trying? We need some help here. I hope none of you have experienced this, but if you have I hope you remember what worked.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

I haven't used that particular slide. But, I've used many of other types. So, if you bear with some preliminary discussion, we might be able to figure out the best solution.

First, what type of release to extract mechanism do they have. Is it a lever type on the drawer member. If that's the case, how far back from the front is the lever?

Is there a drawer either above or below the stuck drawer?

Do you have a removable drawer front?

When the drawer is pulled to the point of stopping, can you back it up?

My initial guess might be just a protruding screw head.


----------



## pmccabe (Jun 14, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> *WELCOME TO THE FORUM*
> 
> I haven't used that particular slide. But, I've used many of other types. So, if you bear with some preliminary discussion, we might be able to figure out the best solution.
> 
> ...


 
Cabinetman, thanks for jumping in.

Let me see if I can answer your questions.

The release mechanism is, indeed, a small plastic lever. The lever is located about 8-10 inches back from the drawer front, so I can't get to it.

Drawer front is not removable from the outside. It is held in place by the pull/knob (which I could remove) and screwed through the drawer box from the inside, outward (which I can't get to).

In this case (not so in my earlier slide failure) there are two drawers below the stuck drawer. So I can get into the carcass of the cabinet to inspect. It's not easy, since I have to weave my way through the face frame. I feel like a plumber. Though I can get in there, there's just no clearance to get a saw in there to cut the offending slides free.

Lastly...yes, when the drawer is pulled forward to the point of stopping, it can be returned. It's interesting to note that this last couple of inches of travel is usually the area where the auto-close mechanism take over, pulling the drawer silently into position. Not so, now.

Still waiting on a response to my email from Rockler. Interestingly, I checked out the reviews for the slides on their own site. Mostly bad reviews, many indicating the same problems. Of course, none of these reviews were up there when I chose the slides. I am not happy.

Any help you can offer would be truly appreciated.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A quick resolution is to take a hacksaw blade and wrap a handle with duct tape. You might want to grind off some teeth where you wrap it.

You should be able to get it between the cabinet member and the cabinet, or, between the drawer member and the drawer. You may have to come from below or above depending on the situation. 

But, in a real jam, I've cut the screws without much damage. 

BTW...I use primarily a standard 100# full extension, *like these*. I don't have problems, and they work great. Sure beats spending $15-$20 per slide.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

I do a lot of work for schools where students use the drawers.

Without a disclaming exemption, I will install ONLY standard glides.

So far, the Administrators understand, and listen to my advice.


----------



## RJay (May 16, 2021)

dlcritchlow said:


> I just installed a full extension drawer slide and it has stuck and I can't open the drawer. It is a Rockler Topslide 757CC Series Full Comfort Close Extension Slide. I have installed dozens of full extension slides in the past and never had this happen. This is the first time I have used the particular design which has a mechanism to prevent slamming the drawer shut.
> 
> According the the Rockler catalog: "A spring loaded, pressure-controlled mechanism takes over for the final inch and a half, easing the drawer closed automatically".
> 
> ...


Solved this problem just today but it wasn’t easy. It turned out the drawer had been slammed so far in that the pins on the automatic closer had actually gone past the grooves they were supposed to sit in and hooked on the front side of the indent. To get this out without destroying the drawer, I had to use a hole-saw to open up the side of the drawer where the pin sits and then a titanium drill bit to drill out where the pin was hiding ahead of the pin track. Once I did that I was able to rip the pin out then open the drawers, vacuum out, relubricate and put it back together.

I have one more set of slides and before I install it, I’m just going to pull the pins out. The nifty soft-close feature is not worth the hell I went through today.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

WOW what a pita!

not to imply a thing, just asking - was the slide installed per the mfr installation instructions? just wondering if one half of it was installed too far forward, or??


----------

